
The innovation and production pipeline in Shenzhen. - takasumasakazu
https://medium.com/@tks/prototype-for-production-ecosystem-at-shenzhen-fe207807dde7#.q9ikyg8ph
======
aiur3la
If you found this interesting you might also like Andrew "bunnie" Huang's book
on the subject: "The Essential Guide to Electronics in Shenzhen"

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-
gui...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/the-essential-guide-to-
electronics-in-shenzhen)

~~~
takasumasakazu
Yes, That book quite interesting. And I told some presentation.
[http://www.slideshare.net/takasu/maker-movement-in-asia-
shen...](http://www.slideshare.net/takasu/maker-movement-in-asia-shenzhen-
singapore-chengdu)

